# Interpreter - has anyone billed or coded



## vicki talley (Dec 28, 2010)

has anyone billed or coded for interpreter services?? We get billed for it but not sure how to bill insurance for this service. HELP

Vicki CPC


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Vicky,

Although we cannot bill an insurance carrier, or patient, for interpreter services; we can consider the option of using prolonged service codes for the additional time it takes the doctor with the patient due to using an interpretor. If the service took longer than normal due to interpretation needs, hopefully a time element is documented so you may look to those codes.

Hope this helps!

Kris


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Kris Cuddy said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> Although we cannot bill an insurance carrier, or patient, for interpreter services; we can consider the option of using prolonged service codes for the additional time it takes the doctor with the patient due to using an interpretor. If the service took longer than normal due to interpretation needs, hopefully a time element is documented so you may look to those codes.
> 
> ...



Very crafty! Now *that's* thinking outside the box! I like it!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2010)

*To Vicki*

I believe that billing for interpreter services is classified as discrimination, so you won't find a code to describe it. Incidentally, check out this article from the AMA  - it's about a doctor who was sued (successfully) for refusing to pay for an interpreter for a patient who's deaf.

http://www.ama-assn.org/amednews/2009/01/05/prca0105.htm


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, Brandi!

Also, to Vicki: I should have added this note; if there is not enough exceeded time to meet prolonged service guidelines, payment for interpreter services falls under office overhead. So, if prolonged services can't be billed, make sure the person who handles the financials for the office/company is aware of the payments and has copies of the receipts. They will be needed for tax purposes.

Kris


----------



## vicki talley (Dec 29, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for your help. That is the answer I needed but did not want.

Thanks again
Vicki, CPC


----------



## whiskars19 (Oct 6, 2015)

What about billing a 90785? on top of a 90791 or 90837?


----------

